# World of Warcraft helps boy survive moose attack



## TGBoy (Dec 9, 2007)

*A young boy avoids disaster by skills learned from a video game.*

12-year-old Hans Jørgen Olsen and his sister encountered a troubled moose while walking in the forest near their Norwegian home. 

After diverting the beast's attention away from his younger sister, Hans played possum, "just like you learn at level 30 in World of Warcraft," to avoid being attacked.

"Feign death" is a skill acquired by level 30 hunters in Blizzard's massively popular MMO which recently surpassed 9 million paying subscribers worldwide.

Hans, his sister, and the moose all reportedly walked away from the incident without injury.

Source - GamePro

Now tats somethin u dont hear everyday. Cheers for WOW


----------



## Talaria (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't know how much of this is true but it is pretty cool. Although had the boy been a real WoW addict this wouldn't have occurred as he would've been playing Wow during that time.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I guess if he was older, this would be the first thing he would do, regardless if he played WoW or not.

But since he's 12, I'll give him credit! Yay for videogames! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now if only more videogame skills were applied in the real world..


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

I woulda been like... "FROSTSHOCK!!!!"


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow! That's great! I know that's not something they would teach you in boyscouts, so it's a good thing World of Warcraft did.


----------



## slayerspud (Dec 9, 2007)

Wtf? He should have just poly'd it.


----------



## OSW (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> Although had the boy been a real WoW addict this wouldn't have occurred as he would've been playing Wow during that time.


rofl nice call.

anyone with half a brain doesnt need WoW experience to take care of themselves in such an experience.
but noting how young the kid is, i'll give it some credit.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 9, 2007)

I remember that move from my old WoW days.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hunter friend used to do it all the time.



QUOTE(slayerspud @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> Wtf? He should have just poly'd it.



Don't be silly! Hunters can't poly.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(slayerspud @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> Wtf? He should have just poly'd it.


i'd use fear and hope it doesn't aggro other moose


----------



## moozxy (Dec 9, 2007)

Haha this shows how video games are not the root of all violence but can actually help save lives


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 9, 2007)

OBJECTION! Everyone knows that if you play WoW, you'd never be caught dead outside. You learn Ignore Society at level 2.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmm, very interesting. Another forums (PC enthusiast) had a discussion about this, and it was a very different one. 

Who said they give credit to the 12 year old that's a level 30 in WoW? Are you kidding? HE WAS BEING ATTACKED BY A FUCKING MOOSE AND THINKING ABOUT IT! Clearly addicted to the game.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

why was he int he woods by himself with no parental figures ?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 9, 2007)

Try posting a link to the story next time, they were going to school


----------



## notnarb (Dec 10, 2007)

He shoulda gone for the cheapshot - kidneyshot, restealth and ambush


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 10, 2007)

haha oh wow, that's pretty funny actually. Of course, most kids should know how to "play possum" anyway, but still...yay for video games XD

also....

1000 POSTIEZ YAY


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 10, 2007)

I bet my DotA skills would help me more in a moose encounter, meat hook, rot, dismember anyone?


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> why was he int he woods by himself with no parental figures ?


I was about to say he was selling drugs/human carcasses/sex until I saw the post below yours...
But yeah, it's proof that video games can actually teach kids something...

- Sam


----------



## slayerspud (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> He shoulda gone for the cheapshot - kidneyshot, restealth and ambush



Maybe some Shadow step if it didn't have CD.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Dec 10, 2007)

Imagine if the boy was a Cabela's fan... :|


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 10, 2007)

Would you credit cocaine to teaching people something if a homeless addict was stranded in a wilderness and used some of the things he learned to survive?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

lol, I woulda mounted the moose


----------



## shootme (Dec 10, 2007)

O M G the fake version reached people outside the country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What really happened was that he ran and after a little while he fell, the moose saw it as a victory and went away. (mooses dont eat people and the only reason they mighy attack is if someone intrudes their teretory)

The story is old and has just been resurected by someone that tought it would be funny to make it wow realated.


----------



## MaHe (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, I didn't know mooses could be that hostile ...


----------

